
Avigan Effective in Tackling Coronavirus - processing
https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20200317_48/
======
wideasleep1
"Japan is considering using Avigan, an anti-influenza medication developed by
a unit of Fujifilm Holdings Corp., to treat patients of the novel coronavirus,
health minister Katsunobu Kato said Saturday.

“We will do everything we can,” Kato said on a TV program, noting that there
is no established treatment for COVID-19 yet. The drug is also known as
Favipiravir."

[https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/02/22/national/scienc...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/02/22/national/science-
health/flu-drug-avigan-coronavirus/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favipiravir](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favipiravir)

------
bamboozled
Smells fishy to me. Also too bad Japan is hardly testing, the article said
it’s useless once it’s multiplied, so I guess it’s not going to do much unless
it’s used early ?

